# Projector or LCD TV?



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I really can't stand looking at an old 27" tv any more.

My two options are as follows:
1) Get a 42" LCD TV and be done with it.

2)Get a low priced (preferably DLP) front projector and build a screen to mount to hooks on the ceiling in front of my current TV and center speakers.

The prices of these two options are pretty much equal, but there are drawbacks and advantages to both.

First, the LCD +/- 
+Better picture
+Simple install/setup
+I know it will fit
+No long runs of cable to buy/run
+HD For cheaper
-Small screen size
-Not sure how I'll locate my upper center
-Lacks the cool factor of a life sized picture

Projector +/-
+Big honkin picture
+Some can be had for reasonably cheap
+Option of using either display, depending on what Im doing (Remember, this is my bedroom as well)
-Bulbs burn out
-Complicated install that must be temporary
-Loads of cable to buy/run (I have no HDMI on my AVR)
-It might not actually work in my room

From laying it out like that, the LCD looks pretty good, but those pros and cons carry different weight.

Like I said, I'm not entirely certain a projector would even work in my room. I woul like to have the screen as low as possible, but I know my head would get in the way, so I'd have to get a really low chair. I think I need to run some strings from the locations of the screen and lens to determine weather its a viable option.

In the mean time, I'm looking to compile some models to look at more closely on both sides. Every time I shop, I end up looking at stuff thats way out of my price range and I really just end up bsing with the sales guy all night. If i had a list on models to look at, I would be able to narrow down my search and get some actual research done.

So here are my requirements:
LCD Must be HD capable, decent screen size (whats the biggest I can get that would have an overall width of around 32"?), Obviously I'm looking for the best picture quality I can afford.

Projector doesn't have to be HD, as price usually prohibits that, I'd prefer DLP, has to spray out a big picture at a close distance (approx 11-12'), again, I want a good picture quality.

My price range is around $1000-$1200.

What would you guys recommend?:dontknow:


EDIT: I just ran a string from where I would be putting the projector to where I want the screen and it looks good, I wouldnt need to buy different furniture. But I forgot to mention the fact that I would want to use it as a computer monitor, and that would be pretty much impossible with the projector. I'm in quite a difficult position. I appreciate any and all input, I need to be swayed.

One more edit: Please move this to the right category. I thought it was in the Displays subforum, sorry for the bad location.


OK fine, maybe I'm not done making this thing longer. Ive been doning some mockup and math with help from projectorcentral's calculator and all the numbers work out perfectly. For the Optoma HD70, I figured a 36X64 screen (74" diagonal) is plenty big, but probably not too tremendous, so I entered my numbers and it came up with a 9.2' throw, well within the confines of my room. Also, with that size, it appears that there wont be any interferance with the light path by my ugly head.

I need someone to talk me out of this. 

What is the prevailing opinion of this projector? Its pretty cheap for 1080i, does it stink or what?


----------

